# Putting the Polaris to work, any suggestions?



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

Title says it all, not sure which snowplow I should purchase for my 850xp, anyone have thoughts. This well be used to plow snow at cellphone tower sites, the areas are too tight for a truck and plow, and I don't want to haul a skidsteer all over, so I figure I might as well put my Polaris to work over the winter.


----------



## Dave T (Feb 11, 2009)

There are a number of good plow systems... Moose, Warn, Eagle, and a couple others. Personally, I think they are all better than the Polaris systems. Almost all the manufactures make both a mid mount and front mount system.


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

I am looking at a mid mount plow, with 60inches minimum, and I will likely build snow wings for it. Looking at both Moose and Eagle, I don't have a factory mount for my winch so Warn is out. Any suggestions on the best place to buy it online?


----------



## Dave T (Feb 11, 2009)

First, when I say "mid-mount", I mean considerably back under the frame towards the center of the ATV. With that said, Warn makes a front mount and a center mount system. I believe the issue with the winch mount on the XP's is for the "front mount" systems, but I could be wrong. If I'm not, you probably can still consider Warn. 

The best place to buy the Eagle system use to be RMATV... at least it was when I bought mine. I don't think they handle them anymore, so you will have to hunt around for prices. 

As for the Moose and Warn... I have no idea either. I'm sure somebody here, or on an ATV site can give some info on where to buy them.


----------



## My07Brute (Feb 9, 2011)

For what your talking about doing, you really should go Front Mount so you don't loose Ground clearance.

I got stuck twice last year trying to shelf soft snow and bottomed the quad out on the push tubes.

I don't have any experience with a front mount but I think the Eagle ones lift the blade nice and high.

RockymountainATV.com does sell the "Tusk" brand plows that are made by the same company as Eagle (I don't think they sell the front mounts though).


----------



## Dave T (Feb 11, 2009)

My07Brute;1317014 said:


> RockymountainATV.com does sell the "Tusk" brand plows that are made by the same company as Eagle (I don't think they sell the front mounts though).


Looks like RMATV no longer sells the Tusk brand plows made by Eagle. Seems they went to Cycle Country and call them "BearForce" plow systems. They also seem to be considerably more expensive than the ones that were made by Eagle.


----------



## My07Brute (Feb 9, 2011)

well I'll be damned, RMATV did stop selling the Tusk/Eagle plows...

My bad.


----------

